# What happened to the pinned topics?



## Brian117 (Jan 24, 2010)

They seem to have disappeared from Offtopic Chat and the EoF.

I also noticed that you guys cut back on the Trading Forum rules. Seems to be much much smaller. That's great.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2010)

in the gen offtopic there's like only two stickies? o_o


----------



## lolzed (Jan 24, 2010)

as well as the Wii section,there's only 2 now,there used to be like,10


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2010)

imo it was getting way to messy
especially the wii sections


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> imo it was getting way to messy
> especially the wii sections




Agreed.

Especially the EoF. It had like 10 or so stickies.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

Well you guys probbaly wernt reading the topic started a couple of hours ago, the mods and some of us were discussing the stickies, the mods are just cleaning up the stickies because most of them were out-of-date


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh you're right, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=205376.

Heh. Should of looked through there first. My bad.


----------



## iFish (Jan 24, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Well you guys probbaly wernt reading the topic started a couple of hours ago, the mods and some of us were discussing the stickies, the mods are just cleaning up the stickies because most of them were out-of-date



yup

plus EOF dosnt need stickies and 2 wii guides are enough


----------

